# Conneaut flow question



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

New here. New to steelhead. I have been fishing for wild trout all over the US for about 13 years. Thinking about making the 4.5 hour drive up to Conneaut tomorrow, but the stream flow has me a bit concerned. The stream has gone from roughly 200 CFS on the 23 to near 400 CFS right now. I know the stream gets higher, and 400 may be a fishable flow, but are we going to be talking chocolate milk? I would appreciate any feedback as soon as possible. Thank you all in advance. Matt


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I would say stay home.......... Little too high as of now.......... If no more rain Saturday will fish


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for the quick reply. I will hold off. And to he who sent me the PM, I really appreciate the input. Unfortunately my post count is not high enough for me to reply to private messages. Anyway, I may head up Saturday and grab a room, and fish until Tuesday. Matt


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

A link to check on river flow riverboss.com


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you. That is a bit more condensed and quicker than sorting through the USGS site. Matt


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Called Snug Harbor bait and tackle. Looks like Sunday should be decent. Anyone have any campground or cheap motel recommendations in the area. I called Walmart in Ashtabula, and they do allow sleeping in your car in their lot. Most Walmarts do, but it is always good to call ahead. It is not ideal though, I just would not feel comfortable drinking a couple beers in a Walmart parking lot. I am not used to going on a fishing trip, and not drinking a couple of big boy Pepsi's after a day on the water.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Days Inn right there in Conneaut by the freeway, with a bar.... lol


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tommorow will be good, yes everyone prefers around 150 to 250 but I do acceptianlly good there wen it's between 300-400


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Great, I will get there sometime tomorrow. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## dealm9 (Apr 29, 2013)

It fished fine today and will pretty much perfect tomorrow. Make the trip


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks a ton dealm9. Sunday should be good also? May sound like a foolish question, but I am new to steelhead, and can use all the help I can get. I think my general trout background may help me a good bit, I am pretty good with Appalachian trout, and have had good success in the Rockies and the Sierras. Seems like steelhead are way more flow, and weather dependent? Maybe, being used to gin clear water may be of some help with low flow steelhead streams. I imagine Sunday and Monday may be quite clear. Thank you for your help, Matt


----------

